
Grounded Language Learning Fast and Slow - mr_tyzic
https://arxiv.org/abs/2009.01719
======
mr_tyzic
Described at
[https://twitter.com/NPCollapse/status/1301814000255217664](https://twitter.com/NPCollapse/status/1301814000255217664)

